# Looking for some people to hunt with



## mnduckngoose (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm an NDSU student, grew up right across the river in Moorhead, done quite a bit of field hunting as well as slough hunting, but only planning on doing field hunting in ND. I have a North Dakota resident tag through NDSU. All of the people I usually hunt with are in Minnesota and are too cheap to purchase ND nonres tags. Looking for people in the same boat as me, or a group that wouldn't mind another guy. I'm very respectful of the sport, love to see birds work, not the stereotypical "quacker smacker, pile up as many birds as possible, only want to kill limits" kinda guy. Just love the sport and being out there pursuing waterfowl. I have decoys and gear for both field and water hunting. 4 dozen field honkers, 2 dozen duck floaters, mojos, layout blinds, and boat. Anyways, if you're group has room for one more shoot me a PM! Thanks.


----------



## perpitrater (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't have a group, but I'll be living in Grand Forks late Aug. through the school year. I'm a student at UND. Don't know a whole lot of people in the area to hunt with. Planned on hunting solo if I couldn't find any people that wanted to hunt. Shoot me a PM if you are interested in maybe doing some scouting/hunting between fargo and forks. I have a house in forks and plan on staying there through most all of hunting season. :beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Try out the local DU committees if you are looking to meet up with some like mind individuals. Remember the college comes second. This good hunting will only last so long! morning classes can be easily dropped and retaken in the spring.....


----------

